# My new cockatiel girl, Perla



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Hi all!

I got myself one more cockatiel!
So now I have two!



Its a girl and her name is Perla (e.Pearl)
she is adopted.


perla by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


perla by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


perla by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I love the second picture


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*She is a beauty!*


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

So pretty. I love the markings on her wings.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Cuties! What a nice pair  she's very pretty


----------



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

That second picture is priceless, I just love it. Congrats on the new feathered friend,she's adorable.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new cockatiel! She's beautiful and very lucky to have been adopted by you. Best of luck with her!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

She is adorable!! congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Thank you ALL!!

She is very sweet and love it when I pet her head and beak.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Aww she is just darling!


----------

